# October 15th



## Meshell (Sep 4, 2007)

October 15th is Pregnancy and Birth Loss Awareness Day. All of you mamas are in my thoughts today as well as your angels. I hope you have peace on this day even if you do shed a tear or a thousand.






















:


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Remembering our three angels today...

Ryland Josef William
September 7, 2005 @ 41 weeks gestation
Died during birth, cause unknown

Jordyn & Anika
October 6, 2006 @ 5 1/2 weeks gestation
Miscarried due to thrombocythemia

Mommy loves you and misses you all each day.







:


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Remembering
Angel 1/88 8 weeks
Angel 12/26/94 9 weeks
Fauna Sage 9/9/07 14 weeks


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

My sweet baby boys
David & Jonathan 10wks

Momma loves you both so much


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Always in my heart:

Lost sweet baby on 01/01/05 at 6 weeks









Lost sweet baby girl on 07/25/05 at 13 weeks









I think of you often and wish you were in my arms........


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

Thinking of you both today...

Baby #1
May 20, 2007
miscarried @ 11.5 weeks









Baby #2
August 19, 2007
miscarried @ 4 weeks


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Missing my babies

5/7/2003 13.5 weeks
12/5/2003 5.5 weeks
9/12/2007 15 weeks


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

missing

Ava (6-07) 8 weeks

Baby Bean (9-07) 8 weeks








:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Missing and loving...

Our second child
7/9/07 m/c at 5 weeks

and

Our third child
yet to be passed but discovered via u/s today, 10/15/07, to have stopped growing. We are 7.5 weeks.


----------



## quinbearzmama (Jan 26, 2005)

Thinking of all of you and special thoughts to my nephew, Winston, who was only with us for two days following a full-term pregnancy. Someone posted the following on another site and I thought I would share:

My Mom is a Survivor

My Mom is a survivor,
Or so I've heard it said.
But I can hear her crying
When all others are in bed.
I watch her lay awake at night
And go to hold her hand.
She doesn't know I'm with her
To help her understand.
But like the sands upon the beach
That never wash away...
I watch over my surviving Mom,
Who thinks of me each day.
She wears a smile for others...
A smile of disguise.
But through heaven's open door
I see tears flowing from her eyes.
My Mom tries to cope with my death
To keep my memory alive.
But anyone who knows her
Knows it's her way to survive.
As I watch over my surviving Mom
Through heaven's open door...
I try to tell her
Angels protect me forevermore.
I know that doesn't help her...
Or ease the burden she bares.
So if you get a chance,talk to her...
And show her that you care.
For no matter what she says...
No matter what she feels.
My surviving Mom has a broken heart
That time won't ever heal.

~Kay Des'Ormeaux~


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Missing and loving...

Our second child
7/9/07 m/c at 5 weeks

and

Our third child
yet to be passed but discovered via u/s today, 10/15/07, to have stopped growing. We are 7.5 weeks.


I'm so sorry. (((hugs)))

Remembering our little ones: Isaac, Ari and Cora. First trimester losses.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Missing my love & waiting for your little soul to come back to me (7/22/07)

Lots of hugs and peace to all you mamas. Our babies may be gone but never forgotten


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Forever missing our son. . .

William Michael
born August 8, 2007 @ 24 weeks 4 days gestation, due to preterm labor brought on by severe E.coli infection in my uterus. Died due to extreme prematurity and infection.

His few hours w/us were brief but precious, and he will forever be in my heart.


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

For all the mommies and daddies and babies who aren't together.

and









for Eleanor. Who would have been one month old today. She died at 19 weeks gestation from Trisomy 16.

Sending kisses to my baby girl. You know you are surrounded by my love, little sweetie.


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Missing and loving...

Our second child
7/9/07 m/c at 5 weeks

and

Our third child
yet to be passed but discovered via u/s today, 10/15/07, to have stopped growing. We are 7.5 weeks.

I'm so sorry..........







:


----------



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

Thinking about all of our


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)

Conner







Liam









3 months and 2 weeks gone from this world.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

For my baby girl lost at 9 weeks this February








For my baby lost this weekend at 7 weeks. Ultrasound today confirmed baby's little heart stopped beating.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

It's the 8th anniversary of DD1's funeral, too
















: Rowan Lysbeth, born still at 24 weeks, October 99.







: Brighid and Bride, miscarried at 12 weeks, February 07.
and my other angels, all of them







So many might have beens.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

:








for baby bean lost at 4.5 weeks (March 23/07)








for twin baby girls (Angel and Angela) lost at 13 weeks (July 3 & 8/07)








for our baby boy, ruptured ectopic at 8 weeks 5 days (September 22/07)


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Missing and loving...

Our second child
7/9/07 m/c at 5 weeks

and

Our third child
yet to be passed but discovered via u/s today, 10/15/07, to have stopped growing. We are 7.5 weeks.


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

Missing my sweet angel...
8/10/07 m/c at 10 weeks...

I wish I was feeling your little kicks now instead of just missing you...







:








to all of the mamas here, I'm sorry we are all here today...on this thread...but thank you for your support and wise words over the past months.


----------



## momtolauren (Apr 1, 2007)

Wishing it was different.







:
Taylor Autum m/c at 9wks 5 days, on Oct.8th 2007. Still waiting to pass.
I am so thankful for this forum, a place I can go to greive with others who really know and understand.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Missing and loving...

Our second child
7/9/07 m/c at 5 weeks

and

Our third child
yet to be passed but discovered via u/s today, 10/15/07, to have stopped growing. We are 7.5 weeks.


I am so sorry mama! I'll be thinking of you.

Take care


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Missing my sweet angels

our 4th child 12/05 little Angel (6 weeks)

our 5th child
Avery Quinn 10/07 (16 weeks)

I wish I was still holding you in my womb instead of my broken heart.
The love that I feel for you, will go on forever.


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

to all of you. And







for our babies with us in spirit.

Missing my daughter, Rowan, stillborn uc at home, 23 weeks. Everyday seems harder as everyone around me has moved on and forgotten you. I love you so much and wish you were still in my tummy growing and healthy







:


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

: Remembering Amy Dawn my sweet little girl who would be 7 and in Grade 2 now.







:

_Amy Dawn, I miss you and I love you.
I wish you were here with us.
I wish I could pack your lunch and take you to school with your sister Hope.
Most of all I wish I could hold you, cuddle you and play with you.

I love you.

Mommy._








Amy Dawn


----------

